# Aep



## mbanks (Apr 4, 2008)

We are planning our fall trip to aep this october 15-17 just wondering if anyone else has plans for that weekend? Maybe we could meet up and share some fishing stories.........Maggot how r u doin havent heard anything out of u for a while. We will stop by the quick exchange to say howdy when we get there............cant wait to get there its killing me.


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm ready for the trip. Start praying for good weather and big bass on the hooks. Bet you are ready for a Texas Tenderloin! I know BBANKS has been working hard on the fire containment system (FCS) that he has engineered. I'm working on an ATFTC (All Terrain Float Tube Cart). See ya soon!


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

The (FCS) is done and ready to be put into action. Praying to the higher ups for the wonderful weather we need. Hope you get the cart in working order to make travel easy.


----------



## mbanks (Apr 4, 2008)

:SCant hardly wait to get down there and try out the brown house, gonna have to practice holding my breath as long as i can.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

JD/MB...........Bean soup over the fire with some fried Bluegill should be on the top of the priority list. Any thoughts on this? I am going to make a flat grate to set on the side of the FCS just like back in the old days with Grandpa and Grandmas gang. You know what they say about good food over the open fire???????????????


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

The bean soup should serve two purposes. Float tube propulsion and repellant for those wanderers who you seem to attract. You might have to recruit someone to stay in camp and stir the beans cause I'm planning on fishin.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Is there still some good bass fishing during October when you guys are heading down in the ponds? My buddy an I have been busy lately and wanted to make it down there one last time this year in October. Just wondering if it is worth it for the bass? Thank you!


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

I think that the fall is the time to be at AEP. It is not so stinkin hot, the ticks aren't as bad and sometimes we run onto a decent catch of fish. I have been there in late October in the snow, when I was a kid. It could also be 80 and sunny. We have found that about the only thing that will keep us away in October is a cold rain....no fun. Look us up, we will be at Camp H.


----------



## mbanks (Apr 4, 2008)

I think I might have to bring my tent . There aint NO WAY Im sleepin in that trailer with you two assblasters after you been eatin beans and beer all day.:Banane54::Banane54::Banane39::Banane39:


----------



## mbanks (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey JD will the ATFTC be large enough to transport all equipment that will be required for an all day excursion to the ten dollar lake ? send me a pic of the prototype.:F:F:F:F


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

Because the ATFTC is still in the design phase, I can't send a picture yet. I'm thinking about marketing them and running a late night infomercial to sell them. As of now, the design calls for a "personal" ATFTC to carry your own equipment. Hopefully I will have one done next week. I originally thought of making the cart to carry the tube while it was inflated, but have changed my thinking to carrying it uninflated.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

JD/MB....Sounds like to me that you will be the personal attractants. I for one have not lured anyone in in quite sometime now. I think the tide has turned when it comes to invites now. If you dont think the transport carrier will handle all equipment let me know so i can throw something together down at Alt Brothers welding shop. It will take a day of research and development so factor that into the time frame. We can nominate the King to stay back and man the beans or we can just open a can of beans and weanies and call it good. Possibilities are endless and i doubt we starve with the King as camp cook. Fish fry is not a question if it is going to happen, just so you know. JD just remember who lured the oyster eater in. WOOO KNOCKEM OUT JOHN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peach680 (May 19, 2010)

me and my buddy are going the same weekend planning on k camp ground


----------



## mbanks (Apr 4, 2008)

Just remember while in the design stage of the ATFTCs both of u engineers need to factor in that it will be able to carry MFA back to camp in the event of an emergency.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Myself and about 10 other guys will be down there Oct. 1st-3rd. We will be at K. I drive a Red Ford Ranger with a AEP sticker on my cap. If your down there stop by and say hello. My name is Chris.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

JDBassSlayer said:


> I think that the fall is the time to be at AEP. Look us up, we will be at Camp H.


Fall is best, I agree! And it's been too long since I've been down there. I haven't even camped there this season. Man do I miss it!

I sometimes stay at Campsite H/Woodgrove also. It's only about 1/2-hour drive from there to Wolf Run Lake. Only a few miles from the supply stores. And the Buckeye Trail offers up some remote water that will sometimes kick out lots of bass.

Have fun guys. I hope to see you out on the water sometime.


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

FishJunky...you will be there about two weekends ahead of us. I think there will be five of us at Camp "H". If you make it back the weekend of the 15-17th, look us up. Try to leave a few monsters for us to catch.

Jignpig...If you are in the area, stop in a give us a few tips! We have all seen some of your catches and would like to chat with ya. Hopefully we can post some good pics after our trip this time.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

Atta Boy JD........ Just like you mother a social butterfly. Maybe John will be down to camp in the big RV. Sure hope you get the ATCAFT or what ever the hell you are working on built so it can carry our gear. I am sure it will be a fun time for us as always.


----------



## Dierte (Sep 27, 2010)

Just got back today from AEP. The fishing was pretty good. Camp sites weren't too crowded either for being the opening week of bow season. Good luck fellas.


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Dierte... Thanks for the report. Hope you caught a bunch of 'em. We are lookin forward to a good trip with great weather. If any of you all are in the area please stop by and share your stories with us. BBANKS and MBANKS are lookin for any tips that they can use so they don't get skunked this year


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

JD.......... Thanks for thinking of MB and Myself. I could always use any help that i can get. I guess that is what OLDER brothers are for to look after the young one. Looking forward to meeting some new people and hereing some great stories. You may want to bring the video cam for when i am pulling the big ones out of the ponds normally that is the way it is anyways. Dont for get to pack a extra pair of dry clothes and extra pole incase you happen to slip. That right there is funny i dont care who you are!!


----------



## choman77034 (Aug 21, 2010)

We just got back from AEP. Camped at G. Fished for bluegill & did well for our first time fishin' in the fall. FYI... Horse camp area is closed until Nov. 2nd for the Wheelin' Sportsmans (wheelchair hunters). We really wanted to fish back at the equestrian area, but the main gate was locked. Oh well, we made due at another pond & caught our share of bluegill. Good luck.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Fished all day Monday 9/27 for the first time. Just bank fished no float tubes and didn't do well at all. Threw everything spinnerbait, wacky rigs, topwater, crankbaits, weightless t-rigged worms/lizards, anyways just managed about 3-4 small 10-12 inch bass. I think the cold weather had shut them down but then again it was only our first time being there.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the reports guys..... We will be down in a couple of weeks and hopefully the fishing is better. If not we will just chalk it up for a good time camping in the great outdoors of AEP. It makes me happy that AEP does things for those with disabilities. Hats Off to those that dont give up. Sometimes i think i should take lessons from them people.


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

There are a few things that AEP has done right. They have setup some areas for handicap fisherman and hunters which are a "no brainer". They have closed some access roads which not many of us like, but may be for the benefit of the future of AEP recreation grounds. The ugly part is those that leave any trace that they were there fishin or camping. Whether it be an aluminum can or a piece of plastic wrap from a sandwhich at the Quick Exchange, that trash needs to be put in its proper place.

By the way, BBANKS...I will have the video cam and still cam ready to record all this trip. Thanks for reminding me that I'm the "senior" member of the BANKS trio.

Camp "G"? I must have had a senior moment brain fart, cause I don't know where camp "G" is. Is that the one by the equestrian trails? By the the way BBANKS, equestrian means "horse".


----------



## tapeworm (Aug 18, 2010)

JDBassSlayer said:


> There are a few things that AEP has done right. They have setup some areas for handicap fisherman and hunters which are a "no brainer". They have closed some access roads which not many of us like, but may be for the benefit of the future of AEP recreation grounds. The ugly part is those that leave any trace that they were there fishin or camping. Whether it be an aluminum can or a piece of plastic wrap from a sandwhich at the Quick Exchange, that trash needs to be put in its proper place.
> 
> By the way, BBANKS...I will have the video cam and still cam ready to record all this trip. Thanks for reminding me that I'm the "senior" member of the BANKS trio.
> 
> Camp "G"? I must have had a senior moment brain fart, cause I don't know where camp "G" is. Is that the one by the equestrian trails? By the the way BBANKS, equestrian means "horse".


G is Maple Grove on Rt. 284 right near the 83/284 split


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

JD......I dont think we have ever camped in G before. I do know where it is and you would too once i take you there.......It is that getting old thing that is throwing you off. I am not sure even as youngsters that we even stayed at G. I think grandpa and grandma always spent there time in H, which is where we call home as well. Thanks for pointing out the big words to me. I thought that meant something to do with 4 wheel drive. Dam the luck! I will miss you at the beach next week the next best thing to AEP.


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

BBanks--I think you ought to take your tube to the beach and do a little float tubin ocean style. Maybe get your legs in shape for those long kicks back to shore when nature calls

Camp G does not ring a bell. I even looked it up on the google maps. It must be close to where the bucket is? I'm ready to hit the road south...


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I may be down that weekend doing some work in the 5 acres I bought by Campsite C, I'll have the box of KC Twitchers with me if you are in need of some awesome topwater baits.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

JD you are right Camp G is just north of the bucket. In between 284 and 83. Its also called maple grove Camp. Not very big.


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey MushroomMan--
We met you at the quick exchange during our spring trip. Maggot was also there that day. How do we find you? You are one lucky dude to have some property that close to AEP. We have been looking for the "right" five acres for several years now. How did you find your lot? do you know of any other land about that size for sale. I have one KC that I bought at the QEx that is blue (I think) and I never had any luck with it. What is the best color? Good in the fall? How do you work 'em?


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I'll give you a lesson on how to use them, you'll be hooked after that!! I'll PM you some details on the rest of your questions.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Mushrooman,

Looking forward to meeting up with you. I would be glad for you to give us some lessons. JD really needs them because of lack of catching the big ones. Give JD all the info and we see you in a couple weeks. Maybe JD will have a cold refreshment for you. I know i will JD............I been on the treadmill everyday for 1.5 miles a day getting ready plus will be doing alot of walking at the beach so dont worry your pretty little waste line about me.


----------



## mbanks (Apr 4, 2008)

Glad to see you two r in such great shape. I have been on ebay all night bidding on a rickshaw. A two seater so there is plenty enough room for all my stuff.if you two don't think u can handle pulling me im sure I can get the king to help out.let me know if u r up to it.


----------



## JDBassSlayer (Apr 8, 2008)

MBanks---You better hope that Hop Sing comes with that Rickshaw cause I aint totin your FA and tubin gear up over no hills. You better get yourself a couple of Richard Simmons DVD's and start movin to the music.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

MB........You better get your FA in shape for the long haul back to to pond. If not you can stay back to camp with the King and listen to the stories of the past. If anyone thinks they got someone who has done it all they are more than welcome to come meet our buddy. He got a storie for everything! I can promise that.  He can draw a crowd big than the county fair, might even top some of JD's stories.


----------



## mbanks (Apr 4, 2008)

JD/BB Im thinking me and the king will just meet you both up there. Im sure he still has some connections with the military (you guys do know he was in the military right?????) I would bet he could have one of those chinook helocopters pick us up at camp and airlift us right up to the lake no walking involved. Maybe even get to do a little hog huntin down in the corbit area after we get done fishing.......


----------

